# Moving to Dubai in 2015 - few questions



## dubai_ali (Dec 25, 2014)

lane: This will be me in a few months (well, coming from the UK so plane should be facing the other way ). We were out a few weeks ago on a recce and really enjoyed it. I've done a lot of background reading on here and other sites and thanks to the great advice we were able to hone in on the top areas we wanted to visit. We've decided on Old Town but probably have a short term let in one of the Downtown towers first. 

Hubby will be travelling quite a bit so I'll be on my own a large part of the week. As a woman in her 50's is there any advice anyone can give me on meeting new people? I will be looking for work after a while but initially I want to get us bedded in. I've looked on Meetup but a lot of the meeting seem to be common to all groups? 

There is so much to sort out I'm focusing on the small stuff . Can opened jars of herbs etc be shipped out? What about unopened bottles of shampoo, bubble bath etc? Especially with what Santa has brought today :xmasunwrap:. 

I've read that your furniture etc will get through customs quicker if you've left all the packing to the removals people. Does that mean they will pack everything (including aforementioned herbs!).

Is there anything you wish someone had told you before you came (general advice/what to bring etc?)

Thanks.


----------



## Leb2014 (Jan 25, 2015)

*Hey *

Hi dubai_ali,

I moved to dubai 18 months ago with my husband.

I'm not sure on the herbs etc but If there's anything else you would like advice on at any time I'm happy to help 
Good luck with the move


----------



## amanda72 (Jan 24, 2015)

I moved to Dubai 5 months ago with my husband and daughter. My advice is be ruthless with your packing. There is a whole list of things you are not allowed to bring and open packets of food or herbs is one of them. In fact we were told not to pack any food, cleaning products, we had to have bike wheels disinfected, We were not able to bring our rocking horse because it had a real horse hair tail and mane we were unable to take our antlers collection or antler light fitting! Go through your DVDs carefully, no religious pictures or nudes (however tasteful). We were told not to freight over a Childrens bible but to take it in our suitcase, go through your books and weed out anything that might me a customs official has an excuse to go through all of your stuff. You will be incredibly busy getting ready to pack and rent out your Uk home as well as getting things sorted here. Shipping is cheaper than air freight. You need a specialist removal company to do that and all the paperwork this end. you can buy everything you need in Dubai. If you haven't been here in the summer or even September and October it is really unpleasantly hot and humid. Do not move here in July or August all the expat communities are headed home.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I would also do a search on facebook (if you are on it, I am not but my wife is!) as there are a number of groups here both for Dubai as a whole or for individual areas, for example there is an Arabian Ranches ladies group that meets once a week and has sub groups such as walking, crafts etc etc which is a good way to get out and meet people.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Prepare yourself for a hard life of:

1. Never having to cook a day of your life
2. Coffee Mornings every weekday morning with the other stay at home wives
3. beauty salons, massages and other body pampering treats
4. boozy weekend brunches and parties
5. lots of shopping 
6. hop on a plane every few months so you don't go "troppo"

and the list goes on...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jumeira-Jan...&qid=1422448297&sr=8-2&keywords=jumeirah+jane

My OH is in her 50's and simply made sure I introduced her to work colleagues wives at events like Iftar, she barged her way into an aqua-aerobics class at our pool area, and then simply joined a few clubs and art classes and the like. She got most from Whats On magazine.

I am now getting in the way of her social calendar when I come home ..... and am being dragged around by her and her friends


----------



## gallygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks for that, very reassuring, I too am a lady of a 'certain age' moving out soon


----------



## MK21 (Feb 26, 2015)

I would be really interested to learn how you are all getting on!!
I have been approached about a job in Dubai and have some time to think about it.
I have concerns, I am single in my mid 50s and as such worried about making friends and also about what happens if it doesn't work out. 
Coming back to the UK nudging 60 years and looking for a job (sales and marketing) would be nigh on impossible.

So how are you all settling in? Are you making friends, do you see a single woman being able to do so easily?

And does anyone have any experience of writing an exit clause in their contract? 

All feedback and advice received with open arms!!


----------

